# Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer



## sprogoe (14. März 2012)

Kaufen kann man alles, aber selbst gebaut geht auch.
So transportiere ich meine Forellenruten im Auto, an´s Wasser und verstaue sie im Keller.
Aluprofil aus dem Schrott, Rest aus dem Baumarkt, Materialkosten etwa 12.- EUR.



Gruß Siggi


----------



## Bobster (14. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

Eine durchaus für denjenigen, der es benötigt, praktikable
Lösung...

Gut gelöst.
#6


----------



## kspr (15. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

sieht gut aus, super siggi, bestelle gleich mal einen bei dir


----------



## sunny (15. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

Nen Ständer baut man nicht, den kriegt man  |supergri.



Sieht aber gut aus #6.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

AUTSCH... der Threadtitel schreit ja förmlich nach dem Ferkelfahnder 

Muss ich gleich Honeyball petzen


----------



## sprogoe (15. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*



sunny schrieb:


> Nen Ständer baut man nicht, den kriegt man  |supergri.
> 
> 
> 
> Sieht aber gut aus #6.



riiiichtig!
aber bedenke mein "hohes" Alter, da muß man schon bauen

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sunny (15. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

Kleiner Tipp: 
Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, auf den Kopf stellen und reinhängen lassen :q.  

Aber wir schweifen hier ab. Es geht ja schließlich um deinen Ständer |supergri.


----------



## sprogoe (15. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

ich möchte mich mal dafür bedanken, daß mein "Ständer" überhaupt Beachtung findet.
(Vielleicht im krassen Gegensatz zum richtigen Leben?)

Spaß beiseite, Ernst komm her.
(erst haben wir nur Spaß gemacht, aber aus Spaß wurde Ernst und der kann jetzt schon laufen)

Als ich im Schrottcontainer die Aluprofile sah, nahm ich sie erst mal mit nach Hause, irgendwas würde mir schon einfallen, was ich daraus basteln könnte.
Nun, das Ergebnis ist nicht perfekt und nicht so, daß ich das Teil jetzt unbedingt mit stolzgeschwellter Brust hier einstellen wollte, vielmehr sollte das passend zum Titel des Threat´s ein Spaß sein.

Ich habe vor vielen Jahren schon mal so´n Gagteil gebaut.
Damals kamen die 1. elektronischen Bissanzeiger auf; Kostenpunkt bei knapp 150.- DM.
Ich dachte, jetzt baust du selber was.
Es wurde ein VA-Stab zum einstecken in´s Ufer, an dem war eine Halterung angeschweißt, auf die wiederum der Deckel einer Fahrradklingel geschraubt war.
Dann gab es noch einen Federstahldraht, an dessen oberes Ende eine Kunststoffperle befestigt war.
Aus einem Stück Kunststoffrohr mit einem angeklebten Drathbügel, der über den Stab und den Federstahldraht geschoben wurde, wurde der Bißauslöser. Sobald ein Karpfen Schnur nahm, hob sich der Bißauslöser nach oben und der Draht mit der Perle schlug auf den Klingeldeckel, ein weithin zu hörendes Geräusch.
Meine Kumpels aus dem damaligen Verein (alle angelten selbstverständlich mit elektronischen Bißanzeigern) haben sich kaputtgelacht.
In der nächtlichen Stille plötzlich ein "Biiiinnnnnnnggg" und der Ruf der Mannschaft:
"Siggi, du hast ´nen Biß, es klingelt". 

Schade, daß ich das Teil irgendwann weggeworfen habe, ich hätte sonst mal Fotos einstellen können; zum kaputtlachen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Downbeat (15. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

Ich sag sowas normal nicht zu anderen Männern, aber schönen Ständer haste.

Im Ernst, für eine paar Reste ist das ein wirklich feines Teil geworden.


----------



## sprogoe (15. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

hier habe ich noch ein Foto von "meinem" Ständer mit ausgefahrerener (n) Rute (n).

der "steht" echt bombenfest.

Gruß Siggi (der, der sich seinen Ständer baut)


----------



## RicoPike82 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

Was für ein Standvermögen.#r


----------



## Tom (19. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

Moin zusammen,
nicht nur Siggi hat einen: |rolleyes

Gruß
Tomac


----------



## sprogoe (19. März 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

Hallo Tomac,

sieht super aus!

Gruß Siggi


----------



## MRANIG6 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

,...sieht echt gut aus, Top, überlege mir ob ich mir auch ein baue, 9.Sept gehts auf nach Thönse da werd ich einen brauchen.
Naja eines wäre da aber vieleicht hättest du die Rohre für die Ruten noch ein wenig höher setzen sollen, so das diese nicht im stand aus der arritierung rutschen und auf dem Boden aufstehen, so könnten Sie eventuell sich auch verdrehen.
sonnst aber Top
Gruß



sprogoe schrieb:


> hier habe ich noch ein Foto von "meinem" Ständer mit ausgefahrerener (n) Rute (n).
> 
> der "steht" echt bombenfest.
> 
> Gruß Siggi (der, der sich seinen Ständer baut)


----------



## sprogoe (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

Ich habe nach langem Überlegen meinen Ständer auf ebay versteigert, hat mir doch tatsächlich 22,60 EUR gebracht, obwohl ich höchstens mit 5.- EUR gerechnet hatte.

Danke für das rege Interesse an meinem Ständer.

Siggi


----------



## hanzz (11. Februar 2013)

Honey. Ich glaub hier gibts was für dich.


----------



## CarpCrakc (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

Hübscher Ständer 
Wo bleibt bei dem Titel eigentlich der Ferkelfahnder ?^^


----------



## sprogoe (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

ich habe mir inzwischen für 25.- EUR einen neuen Ständer gekauft, der ist zwar etwas kleiner; dadurch leichter in der Handhabung; aber auch hübscher.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## norwegian_sun (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

@ siggi:

nich schlecht der ständer, ich nehm auch zeug aussm container mit, mein räucherofen is zu 98% materil aus besagtem:q, mein schwenkgrill zu 100%.....

wegen dem bissanzeiger: da gabs zu ostzeiten auch eigenbauten (es war sowas ja nicht zu bekommen)....2 kontakte die durch ein stück plaste getrennt waren (ein ende umgebogen um die schnur einzuhängen), ne battarie, ne puppenstubenklingel und ne fahrradbirne..simpel, aber hat fuktioniert:vik:..ich glaub mein alter herr hat son teil sogar noch in der garage


gruß mirko#h


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

mirko,
ich kann sehr gut verstehen, wenn man aus der not heraus; bloß weil man gewisse teile nicht zu kaufen bekommt; anfängt selber zu bauen.
aber bei mir ist es mal der ergeiz, manchmal aber auch der geiz, etwas selber herzustellen.

ist aber auch gut, wenn man sich mit etwas beschäftigen kann.

gruß siggi


----------



## norwegian_sun (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frühling im Kalender, Papa baut ´nen Ständer*

na mit dem räucherofen wars ne idee abends in der kneipe, zumal kein modell auf dem markt war (anno 2000), welches mir zusagte, hab letzes jahr eins in holland in nem gartenmarkt gesehen, fast wie meiner knapp 2000€..|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:..mit meinem kann ich kalt / warm / heiß räuchern, und spass hats auch gemacht, sowas selber zu bauen. Ich gieße meine ganzen piker und jigs selber, mit nem selbst gebauten köder was zu fangen macht mehr spass und is billiger, sofern man die ganzen kosten (formen, farben) nicht mit einrechnet, obwohl, grad die jigformen hab ich schon wieder raus....

Das schöne an sonem forum ist, daß man ideen austauschen kann, und man tipps bekommt, wie's besser geht|supergri

gruß mirko


----------

